# I haven't been on a date in 4 1/2 years



## SoCalPianist (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd like to, in the next 6 months, successfully go out on a date or two with someone. I'm tired of being lonely, and too afraid to do anything about it.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

SoCalPianist said:


> I'd like to, in the next 6 months, successfully go out on a date or two with someone. I'm tired of being lonely, and too afraid to do anything about it.


Hear, hear! I just tried dating again for the first time since my ex and I split up (in 2004!) a couple of months ago. I went the online dating route.

You got any person in mind, or are you just looking to date more in general?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

i disagree. dont go with one night stands.

get out more to social places, chat with random girls. if the convo goes deep, ask her if she wants to go get a coffee. its not complicated, but it is hard. but life is short. so begin


----------



## TheRock (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hey now*



SoCalPianist said:


> I'd like to, in the next 6 months, successfully go out on a date or two with someone. I'm tired of being lonely, and too afraid to do anything about it.


 I've been putting it off for a while too, but will be seeking the help of a therapist for support, encouragement and advice in dating.

Do you have a therapist? I find them helpful in terms of accountability. They show you how to do something, straighten out your irrational thinking and fears, and support you in taking action. Very helpful.

HAving an accountability partner is very helpful in achieving goals and a therapist can act as one for dating.

Good luck with it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's been 4 years for me as well. Good luck!


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

SoCalPianist said:


> I'd like to, in the next 6 months, successfully go out on a date or two with someone. I'm tired of being lonely, and too afraid to do anything about it.


Why will it take so many months to get 1 date? I'm guessing the reason why you were single for so long was because you weren't really putting this as a priority in your life. There may be subconcious reasons you were holding it off.


----------

